# Call From Frantic Area 51 Caller -- Was This Real?



## SYTFE

In 1997 syndicated talk show host Art Bell received a frantic call from a man claiming to have worked in Area 51. The entire radio station was zapped off the air as soon as the caller began to reveal detailed plans concerning "aliens" the government, and the population.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

I listened to it.  That is odd that the entire radio station was shut down while the guy was talking. What do you make of it?


----------



## Geaux4it

I used to listen to Art Bell. Tin foil hat central but very entertaining

-Geaux


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Book of Jeremiah said:


> I listened to it.  That is odd that the entire radio station was shut down while the guy was talking. What do you make of it?



Publicity for the show.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Geaux4it said:


> I used to listen to Art Bell. Tin foil hat central but very entertaining
> 
> -Geaux


Are you saying you don't believe the caller or you don't believe the radio station went down?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I listened to it.  That is odd that the entire radio station was shut down while the guy was talking. What do you make of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Publicity for the show.
Click to expand...

So you don't believe it happened?  It was a publicity stunt?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I listened to it.  That is odd that the entire radio station was shut down while the guy was talking. What do you make of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Publicity for the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't believe it happened?  It was a publicity stunt?
Click to expand...


Correct.  Radio theater.


----------



## Divine Wind

SYTFE said:


> *Was This Real?*
> 
> ]In 1997 syndicated talk show host Art Bell received a frantic call from a man claiming to have worked in Area 51. The entire radio station was zapped off the air as soon as the caller began to reveal detailed plans concerning "aliens" the government, and the population.


You have to ask? No, it wasn't real.


----------



## Geaux4it

Book of Jeremiah said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to listen to Art Bell. Tin foil hat central but very entertaining
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying you don't believe the caller or you don't believe the radio station went down?
Click to expand...


Both

-Geaux


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

SYTFE said:


> In 1997 syndicated talk show host Art Bell received a frantic call from a man claiming to have worked in Area 51. The entire radio station was zapped off the air as soon as the caller began to reveal detailed plans concerning "aliens" the government, and the population.


Did you ever see this follow up report?  The people who heard this video say they don't believe it is the same person.  They said it is someone else trying to make the original caller sound crazy.  What do you think about this?
*Published on Sep 11, 2014*
Seventeen years after the famous call in to the Art Bell program, Coast to Coast AM...the Area 51 Caller calls in to Jimmy Church on FADE to BLACK...saying he had info on why the satellites went down...and the phone call drops...again...and his identity is finally revealed. We find out the who, what, where and why the call was made.

It does not sound like the same person to me.  Here is a comment from an expert in the field of voice identification. 

He said it isn't the same person:
I am a part time independent record producer. I went to the studio and ran both recordings through the recording gear. The second call passed with flying colors in every category except for one...vocal imprint. Vocal imprint is exactly what it sounds like, a readable print of a person's voice. Just like a fingerprint, no two are alike. The police and FBI use commonly vocal imprint as a means to identify a speaker in audio recordings. I'm no conspiracy theorist and have no reason to lie. But after analyzing and viewing the vocal imprint of both of these callers, I have reached the 100% certainty that these two voices are NOT coming from the same set of vocal chords.


----------



## playtime

ahhhh the good old days when that was considered whacky radio conspiracy.... now you have nutbags claiming child sex rings in pizza basements, child labor slaves on mars, & claims that ted  cruz's papa was part of JFK's hit job.


----------



## Ringel05

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I listened to it.  That is odd that the entire radio station was shut down while the guy was talking. What do you make of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Publicity for the show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't believe it happened?  It was a publicity stunt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.  Radio theater.
Click to expand...

At least that one didn't cause a panic........ 

This one however.......

Welles scares nation - Oct 30, 1938 - HISTORY.com


----------



## SYTFE

Book of Jeremiah said:


> I listened to it.  That is odd that the entire radio station was shut down while the guy was talking. What do you make of it?



Not sure.  This call was always interesting to me because he genuinely didn't seem to be acting.  I don't think that one follow up call is the same person.

Random Trivia:  The band Tool used this call on the end of their album Lateralus.


----------



## MaryL

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I listened to it.  That is odd that the entire radio station was shut down while the guy was talking. What do you make of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Publicity for the show.
Click to expand...

It all comes off as  hoax. It sounds like a episode of the X-files.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

SYTFE said:


> Book of Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I listened to it.  That is odd that the entire radio station was shut down while the guy was talking. What do you make of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure.  This call was always interesting to me because he genuinely didn't seem to be acting.  I don't think that one follow up call is the same person.
> 
> Random Trivia:  The band Tool used this call on the end of their album Lateralus.
Click to expand...

I looked up some information about it.  Apparently the call came in on Sept. 11, 1997. Wikipedia confirms that the radio satellite was cut off and the show went off the air as seen in the video.  What Wikipedia didn't mention was that 50 other stations also went off the air as the satellite was cut off - which is why Art Bell's radio show went down until they engaged their back up system.  If the caller was a hoax how did they manage to shut down 50 stations via satellite being interrupted?  I listened to his voice and it didn't sound as if he were acting.  The second caller sounded like an actor playing a role.  Though the voice was definitely similar I could tell it wasn't the same person.


----------



## Dale Smith

Well, if Planet Nibiru is a reality and the powers that be know about it? Those living in coastal areas are history because the polar shift, earthquakes and tail debris of it's passing are going to totally change the geography of all coastlines. It certainly would explain all those deep underground military bunkers that have been built (139 that we know of) and all the elites buying up property in the Ozarks, the doomsday seed vaults strategically placed AND the chemtrailing that has led to global dimming so it will be harder to see as it approaches.....just a theory, mind you.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Dale Smith said:


> Well, if Planet Nibiru is a reality and the powers that be know about it? Those living in coastal areas are history because the polar shift, earthquakes and tail debris of it's passing are going to totally change the geography of all coastlines. It certainly would explain all those deep underground military bunkers that have been built (139 that we know of) and all the elites buying up property in the Ozarks, the doomsday seed vaults strategically placed AND the chemtrailing that has led to global dimming so it will be harder to see as it approaches.....just a theory, mind you.


I don't know anything about Planet Nibiru but as he describes a 3 dimensional being I'm sure what he saw were fallen angels who have deceived those who are Luciferians and believe themselves to be gods.  An example - those who have used LSD and other hallucinating drugs have told of experiences of seeing demonic beings that have "appeared" before their very eyes - what they have done is used a drug that has opened their eyes to a dimension - a spirit realm - to see these things.  Interesting story about the D.U.M.B. bases (underground) that have been built all over the world.   Years ago there was a young Christian girl who knew nothing of these underground facilities.  The LORD gave her a dream in which she saw an individual in a house that saw the invasion of the United States and took an elevator inside the home down many floors and then the door opened and it was a huge underground facility with people rushing around gathering up papers, files - they were all in a great hurry and then?  Then something happened that caused the entire structure to cave in and everyone down there was buried alive.   God speaks to His own people in dreams.  He has always done this.  The girl who told about the dream had no idea what she had seen and had no knowledge of underground bases and people who have built private homes above these underground bases and were able to go there without leaving their homes.  

Years later I learned that many of the elite have built homes that have private underground living quarters which are built under the foundation of the house.  I know this because I once spoke with a man who owned a company in cement / building business and he told me about his clients and that he had to sign an agreement not to ever reveal the locations of these underground facilities which he built before the house was ever built over them.  His clients were fabulously wealthy.  I never asked him anything further about it but he did show me the photographs of his "work."  That was many years ago.  By now these structures are most likely already built and the homes built over them completed.


----------



## Divine Wind

Dale Smith said:


> Well, if Planet Nibiru is a reality and the powers that be know about it? Those living in coastal areas are history because the polar shift, earthquakes and tail debris of it's passing are going to totally change the geography of all coastlines. It certainly would explain all those deep underground military bunkers that have been built (139 that we know of) and all the elites buying up property in the Ozarks, the doomsday seed vaults strategically placed AND the chemtrailing that has led to global dimming so it will be harder to see as it approaches.....just a theory, mind you.


1) Conspiracy Theories are bullshit because it's human nature for such things to get out.  In the case of aliens from outer space it would require every technological nation on the fucking planet to keep the secret.  Just like the bullshit Moon Landing hoax, it requires our worst enemies, both the USSR and the PRC, to have kept the secret if it had been faked. 

2) Our planet is in a relative backwater of our galaxy.  We're the Yazoo City, Mississippi of the Milky Way.  Why the fuck would any civilization advanced enough to travel the stars come here? 






3) Anyone who believes in chemtrails is a fucking moron should believe in the Rainbow Conspiracy too.


----------



## MisterBeale

Dale Smith said:


> Well, if Planet Nibiru is a reality and the powers that be know about it? Those living in coastal areas are history because the polar shift, earthquakes and tail debris of it's passing are going to totally change the geography of all coastlines. It certainly would explain all those deep underground military bunkers that have been built (139 that we know of) and all the elites buying up property in the Ozarks, the doomsday seed vaults strategically placed AND the chemtrailing that has led to global dimming so it will be harder to see as it approaches.....just a theory, mind you.


I don't know where you got your info on the Ozarks, but I cross referenced them with Edgar Cayce's future US maps (who incidentally didn't know shit about polar shifts) and that would place them on prime coastal development real-estate property.


----------



## Imaginary_G

playtime said:


> ahhhh the good old days when that was considered whacky radio conspiracy.... now you have nutbags claiming child sex rings in pizza basements, child labor slaves on mars, & claims that ted  cruz's papa was part of JFK's hit job.



Sorry Sugar, but do you know what the definition of a "conspiracy" is? Look it up. Your programming is evidently causing interference. Conspiracies are actually very common things. All they require are 2 or more individuals & a harmful or illegal act. Nutbags? There are child sex rings (usually not covered by mainstream media). Child trafficking (for sex & organ harvesting) actually represent the most profitable of all black (secret) operations. The part about them being in "pizza basements" is untrue. That was a diversion by the media to take the focus off the other very REAL facts (that they conveniently ignore). Look into the Franklin Cover Up, The 9th Circle, The Finders. Look at those who Killary associates with (Epstein, Silsby-convicted child trafficker, Weiner, Hastert). Then think again.

I am not aware of child slaves on Mars or Cruz's papa but George HW Bush certainly was involved in JKF hit.


----------



## playtime

Imaginary_G said:


> playtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhh the good old days when that was considered whacky radio conspiracy.... now you have nutbags claiming child sex rings in pizza basements, child labor slaves on mars, & claims that ted  cruz's papa was part of JFK's hit job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Sugar, but do you know what the definition of a "conspiracy" is? Look it up. Your programming is evidently causing interference. Conspiracies are actually very common things. All they require are 2 or more individuals & a harmful or illegal act. Nutbags? There are child sex rings (usually not covered by mainstream media). Child trafficking (for sex & organ harvesting) actually represent the most profitable of all black (secret) operations. The part about them being in "pizza basements" is untrue. That was a diversion by the media to take the focus off the other very REAL facts (that they conveniently ignore). Look into the Franklin Cover Up, The 9th Circle, The Finders. Look at those who Killary associates with (Epstein, Silsby-convicted child trafficker, Weiner, Hastert). Then think again.
> 
> I am not aware of child slaves on Mars or Cruz's papa but George HW Bush certainly was involved in JKF hit.
Click to expand...


well, i gotta say that i feel quite honored that the one & only post you have made after joining this asylum was for little old me on a thread from 18 months ago!  it's apparent you do not understand sarcasm but i hope to cross paths with you again, you little freakazoid!


----------



## g5000

SYTFE said:


> In 1997 syndicated talk show host Art Bell received a frantic call from a man claiming to have worked in Area 51. The entire radio station was zapped off the air as soon as the caller began to reveal detailed plans concerning "aliens" the government, and the population.


Since there are not any aliens (extra-dimensional beings, whatever) at Area 51, then the whole thing is obviously a fake.

A hoax.


----------



## the other mike

MaryL said:


> It all comes off as  hoax. It sounds like a episode of the X-files.


Strange coincidences have happened nobody can explain.


----------

